# ULINE 25,000 minimum, well thats a lot :)



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

so im on the phone with the people from ULINE earlier and asking about there poly-mailers. so i asked the question if they offer custom printing on the bags and the lady kindly said "yes". so, i said "alright thats all i need I guess" and then she throws in right before i hang up that "oh yeah and theres a 25,000 order minimum". needless to say i dropped the phone and threw up in my mouth  

so, with that in mind, does anyone know of another manufacturer that offers the same service with maybe a 1,000 - 5,000 minimum?

any help would be appreciated


----------



## feilong (Jan 23, 2007)

I use U-Line for damn near everything, and they usually are good about small minimums, I'll double check it for you today (they are right across the street from me).


----------



## global epidemik (Dec 2, 2006)

ausome, thank you


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> oh yeah and theres a 25,000 order minimum". needless to say i dropped the phone and threw up in my mouth


LOL...thanks for the imagery 

also try: 
boxcoop.com
aplasticbag.com/CustomPrintedPlasticBags.asp
polypakamerica.com/products/products.html


----------

